# ISO Liver/Tan GSD or Grey/Silver Shiloh



## Annabella (Mar 9, 2021)

Hi all,

I am looking for either a tan and liver gsd puppy or a silver/grey shiloh shepherd puppy in Ontario. Can anyone help me?

Thank you!

A


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Have you checked shelters or rescues


----------



## Annabella (Mar 9, 2021)

Sabis mom said:


> Have you checked shelters or rescues


I am doing that now but no luck so far.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I only ask because what you are looking for is not going to come from any reputable breeder. No one on this forum is likely to recommend a back yard breeder.


----------



## UnlimitedGSD (Oct 16, 2012)

why do people shop for a dog based on colour? 🤷‍♀️


----------



## SimonC (Dec 16, 2020)

You'll be a lot happier in the long run if you look for a dog based on good breeding, healthy and with a solid temperament, and not care about the color. You will love your dog no matter what it looks like, even the ugliest mutts are beautiful when they love you with those puppy dog eyes!


----------



## Kazel (Nov 29, 2016)

UnlimitedGSD said:


> why do people shop for a dog based on colour? 🤷‍♀️


There is absolutely nothing wrong for looking for a dog you like the look of. You just shouldn't sacrifice temperament and compatibility for color, but if color and appearance didn't matter then liver GSDs would be accepted colors in the breed. Plus if appearance didn't matter the breed wouldn't even exist anyway. There are certain colors I prefer and if I'm getting a puppy and not an adult dog I will happily wait to try to find that puppy. I'd make an exception for adult dogs with known temperaments that are definitely a good fit, but not for an 8 week old puppy.

That said to OP I do not think you'll find what you're looking for in a reputable breeder. There are apparently some but very very very few responsible shiloh breeders. Same goes for off color GSDs. The liver GSD I had in at work the other day was a total jerk and not what you'd want in a pet but he's bred by a "responsible color breeder". The same goes for most shilohs whether it's temperament or health you're gambling with along with just supporting unethical people, basically car salesmen but for dogs. They know the "vehicle" hasn't passed a mechanical inspection (health testing) but they're sure going to sell you that car like it's the most perfect thing in the world. Sure it might be a good car, maybe just a few minor issues, or it might be a total lemon.


----------



## Annabella (Mar 9, 2021)

Sabis mom said:


> I only ask because what you are looking for is not going to come from any reputable breeder. No one on this forum is likely to recommend a back yard breeder.


Thank you for that information, I did not realize that. We definitely want our next GSD from a reputable breeder!


----------



## Annabella (Mar 9, 2021)

UnlimitedGSD said:


> why do people shop for a dog based on colour? 🤷‍♀️


Preference. But I can understand how this sounds. We most definitely want to get our next GSD from a good breeder or shelter. Thank you for your input


----------



## Annabella (Mar 9, 2021)

SimonC said:


> You'll be a lot happier in the long run if you look for a dog based on good breeding, healthy and with a solid temperament, and not care about the color. You will love your dog no matter what it looks like, even the ugliest mutts are beautiful when they love you with those puppy dog eyes!


I agree with you 100%. Thank you for your feedback, most appreciated  We absolutely love our current GSD, and infact my husband and I love all animals. I simply fell in love with the look of these types of shepherd but we are very open to any GSD really.


----------



## Annabella (Mar 9, 2021)

Kazel said:


> There is absolutely nothing wrong for looking for a dog you like the look of. You just shouldn't sacrifice temperament and compatibility for color, but if color and appearance didn't matter then liver GSDs would be accepted colors in the breed. Plus if appearance didn't matter the breed wouldn't even exist anyway. There are certain colors I prefer and if I'm getting a puppy and not an adult dog I will happily wait to try to find that puppy. I'd make an exception for adult dogs with known temperaments that are definitely a good fit, but not for an 8 week old puppy.
> 
> That said to OP I do not think you'll find what you're looking for in a reputable breeder. There are apparently some but very very very few responsible shiloh breeders. Same goes for off color GSDs. The liver GSD I had in at work the other day was a total jerk and not what you'd want in a pet but he's bred by a "responsible color breeder". The same goes for most shilohs whether it's temperament or health you're gambling with along with just supporting unethical people, basically car salesmen but for dogs. They know the "vehicle" hasn't passed a mechanical inspection (health testing) but they're sure going to sell you that car like it's the most perfect thing in the world. Sure it might be a good car, maybe just a few minor issues, or it might be a total lemon.


I very much appreciate this feedback, thank you! These comments have really helped me make a decision and honestly if what you're saying is true then we will look for a regular GSD dog with good temperament and health. I did not realize this about the tan and liver and shiloh shepherds so thank you!


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

UnlimitedGSD said:


> why do people shop for a dog based on colour? 🤷‍♀️


If we're honest, you're not taking a black GSD if you don't like the look of them.
You're not taking a white GSD if you don't like the look of them.
And many people want a traditional black and tan or nothing which really isn't a defining factor since the vast majority of breeders look to provide what's popular (all being healthy/temperament etc).

Do you really go to your breeder and tell them you want an X active dog to do Y with, you have a yard and plan so much exercise.....and wait as they trot out a white GSD they matched you with?

Come on....we all have our favorites  or maybe just preferences.

I have had black and tan saddles, blankets, sables and black and red. Next dog will likely be a dark sable .... as long as it's healthy with good temperament whatever that means.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Annabella said:


> Thank you for that information, I did not realize that. We definitely want our next GSD from a reputable breeder!


If you give us an idea what you like about GSD's, and what your life style is someone can probably point you in the right direction.


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

WNGD said:


> If we're honest, you're not taking a black GSD if you don't like the look of them.
> You're not taking a white GSD if you don't like the look of them.
> And many people want a traditional black and tan or nothing which really isn't a defining factor since the vast majority of breeders look to provide what's popular (all being healthy/temperament etc).
> 
> ...


Hmmm. I did just that this time. But I doubt the breeder I’m getting my puppy from will ever trot out a white GSD. The puppies are either sable or black which was expected based on the breeding. I think a responsible breeder can give a pretty good indication as to expected puppy colour so you’re not totally surprised or you can choose to not get a pup from that breeding. I just don’t know if I’m getting black or sable. I have a preference but this breeding is really good so I’m happy just to be getting a pup.


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

Annabella said:


> I agree with you 100%. Thank you for your feedback, most appreciated  We absolutely love our current GSD, and infact my husband and I love all animals. I simply fell in love with the look of these types of shepherd but we are very open to any GSD really.


Shiloh Shepherds are not German Shepherds. They have out crossed to other large breeds for size. IMO, they originated from a sham breeder who went to great lengths to promote herself for decades as a steward of the breed and then as a savior by promoting her "unique" hip rating system. They have little in common with GSDs in terms of temperament and size.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

WNGD said:


> If we're honest, you're not taking a black GSD if you don't like the look of them.
> You're not taking a white GSD if you don't like the look of them.
> And many people want a traditional black and tan or nothing which really isn't a defining factor since the vast majority of breeders look to provide what's popular (all being healthy/temperament etc).
> 
> ...


You’re partially right. We do all have preferences. When it comes to color however, it has never factored into the decision I made as to which dog I was taking. A white dog wouldn’t matter so much since I’m not big in showing or breeding. Now if you find one with the temperament I look for, then that would be pretty interesting. I can live with an ugly dog that has a perfect temperament. A beautiful one with a terrible temperament is probably not staying.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Bearshandler said:


> You’re partially right. We do all have preferences. When it comes to color however, it has never factored into the decision I made as to which dog I was taking. A white dog wouldn’t matter so much since I’m not big in showing or breeding. Now if you find one with the temperament I look for, then that would be pretty interesting. I can live with an ugly dog that has a perfect temperament. A beautiful one with a terrible temperament is probably not staying.


I thought you liked Shadow? Lol.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Sabis mom said:


> I thought you liked Shadow? Lol.


Shadow is a tracking machine. She missed her calling as a drug dog/sar.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Bearshandler said:


> Shadow is a tracking machine. She missed her calling as a drug dog/sar.


She showed real and natural aptitude/liking for accelerant detection actually, and was offered the training. We couldn't get her nerves in control sadly.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Sabis mom said:


> She showed real and natural aptitude/liking for accelerant detection actually, and was offered the training. We couldn't get her nerves in control sadly.


As smart as she is, there’s some talent in there somewhere


----------

